# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Բումերանգներ

## Adam

Հայֆիլմի արտադրության փոքրիկ երգիծական մանրապատումներ, որոնցում խաղում են մեր հին, լավագույն դերասանները: Երբևէ տեսե՞լ եք: Արմենիանա ցույց տալիս հիմա: 
1000 հատ հիմիկվա մանրապատումային սքեթչեր արժեն: Եթե դիտել եք, գրեք կարծիքներ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի անգամ տեսա,ահագին հետաքրքիր էին:
Իսկ դերասաններից մեկը ոնցոր Վերվարածների Փայլակը լիներ ջահել ժամանակ,շատը իրա համար նստա նայեցի :Smile:

----------


## weber

Խաղում է նաեվ Գարսեվանի դերասանն:  Այժմ «Հարեվանների»  Շմավոն Կարապետիչն  :Smile:    Իսկ Փայլակի դերասանի անունն Աշոտ Եդիգարյան է:  Շմավոնինե չեմ հիչում  :Sad:   Կան  նաեվ Ազատ Գասպարյանն ու այլ  քիչ թե շատ հայտնի դերասաններ:

----------

